# Damaged scales



## Aldarrok (6 mo ago)

My new mexican black kingsnake damaged some scales trying to squeeze through a gap between the lightbulb cage and the iron mesh on top of her enclosure. I didn't think she would fit through there or even attempt it, but she proved me wrong, I have it closed off completely now. She isn't bothered by the damage but it's on two patches along her back. I was able to photograph one of the spots and I was hoping to get some insight here! Is this something which will come off with her next few sheds? And is there something I can do to help the scales out further? Would love to know!


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

It will heal, but may scar. See how it loos after the next shed


----------

